# Presentation: White Mountain National Forest Volunteer Opportunities (Plymouth NH)



## billski (Feb 19, 2017)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)][FONT=&quot]

This is a repeat of the February Chelmsford, MA session.
Did you know that New Hampshire Fish and Game conducts over 200 Search and Rescue missions each year and more than half of those rescues occur in the 800,000-acre White Mountain National Forest? Are you interested in giving back to the community? Want to play a key role improving visitor safety, preparedness and knowledge? Our goal is to keep hikers and other visitors safe. We can use your help!
 On Tuesday, March 28th John Marunowski, U.S. Forest Service back country/wilderness manager will present a discussion of volunteer opportunities in the National Forest.

John will highlight the various volunteer programs you can participate in.   This will include an overview of each activity, the commitment and the benefits. No matter your age or ability, opportunities exist for all. 

Most program activity occurs in the summer months and early fall, when the number of visitors peak. Training will be provided. Volunteers become a part of public land management and serve as the eyes and ears of the White Mountain National Forest. Our programs have been cited by the U. S. Forest Service and New Hampshire Fish and Game as critical to reducing the number of back country injuries each year. 
Activities include Trailhead Stewards, Trail Adopters (Maintainers) Trail Patrol, Adopt-a-shelter/Tent Site, Historical Interpretation, Visitor Center, Front Country Patrol and Sign Shop.   You can volunteer for as many or as few days/hours as you would like.
The event will be held at the Pease Public Library, 1 Russell Street, Plymouth, New Hampshire, 6:00 pm.
For more information, contact:  
Bill Tarkulich  
781 799 2930  
bill@tarkulich.com 
https://www.fs.usda.gov/whitemountain
https://www.volunteer.gov/ 
Please note:  This event is posted in various publications. The total number of attendees is not reflected here. There will be a substantial number of people attending. 





[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)][FONT=&quot][h=4]Hey Bill, get the conversation[/h][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## nkLottery (Feb 24, 2017)

Just applied to do some volunteer work this summer.  Thanks


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2017)

You can find the 2017 program descriptions here
http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/WMNF.html
It's a work in progress.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 28, 2017)

Great stuff Bill.....


----------

